# Northern Rott Club Show



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Heres Cleo winning her 2nd in Veteran -



















And Magnum getting his VHC in POst Grad - wouldnt pose for the camera as usual! 










Twas a lovely relaxed day chatting with friends


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Brilliant, I love the club shows. I find there always more relaxed!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Brilliant, I love the club shows. I find there always more relaxed!


Aye, they had an entry of 60 - which is almost as many as we've been getting at the Champ shows this year, LOL!

We had wonder ful cake too - hang on.........:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

NOMNOMNOM!!!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Aye, they had an entry of 60 - which is almost as many as we've been getting at the Champ shows this year, LOL!
> 
> We had wonder ful cake too - hang on.........:smilewinkgrin:


we had the club show on sat, didnt enter but went up there was something like 87 entered which is good. and around the same as champs! Enteries seems to have dropped in most breeds, wonder why :lol:
ohh we had cake to, and shepherds pie and lasagne  shame I was to hot to eat


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Was yours an Open Show too? Ours was, the breed ch shows still get good entries at the mo, although still dropped to what they were even 4 yrs ago


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Was yours an Open Show too? Ours was, the breed ch shows still get good entries at the mo, although still dropped to what they were even 4 yrs ago


Ohh no this was a champ show - shame we didnt enter as I was very impressed with judging, havent been under the judge before. - but we thought our Taro would have been due her last litter by now...not to be she hasnt been in season yet! 

our enteries have dropped all over, not by a mega amount mind.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh right, typical thing with bitches huh? 

Aye, when I had maddie out as a pup her classes were 20 plus


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Our avarge class sizes are about 15, some more and then some with just 6/7 dogs! Varies alot in our breed to be honest.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Our avarge class sizes are about 15, some more and then some with just 6/7 dogs! Varies alot in our breed to be honest.


Aye, it does in ours TBH at the mo, to do with money and choice of judges, LOL!


----------



## LouisD (Jul 10, 2011)

Have you seen the topshowdogs.co.uk website 
I have joined the website last month all the KC show are listed on there and you can show off your results for every show for free, you can even add photos of your dogs.:smile5:

There is a really handsome Rottie on there called Freddie Flintoff, have you seen him?


----------



## Kazastan (Sep 2, 2011)

Have you got the full results for this show?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

LouisD said:


> Have you seen the topshowdogs.co.uk website
> I have joined the website last month all the KC show are listed on there and you can show off your results for every show for free, you can even add photos of your dogs.:smile5:
> 
> There is a really handsome Rottie on there called Freddie Flintoff, have you seen him?


No, havent been on the site, but I know Freddie Flintoff well, lol! The lovely Reggie, full brother (repeat mating) to my oldest bitch, Cleo. 

Here is my daughter handling Reggie last year at Darlington champ Show -


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Kazastan said:


> Have you got the full results for this show?


Clubs website has got them I think.


----------

